# Nubian Dry Yearling



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Nubians are always hard to critique in my opinion. Looking for other comments/opinions on this dry yearling doe. What you like and what you don't like would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I love her. She has a level rump and looks very dairy and feminine. You can send her up to my place!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Longer ears  Everything else is pretty nice.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's a really nice doe! I can hardly find fault with her!  She could use a tad more brisket, and maybe a little more dairy character, but other wise looks perfect! Course it would be nice to have front and back shots.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She could use some longer ears and she does dip just a tiny bit in the chine, but otherwise looks really nice. I don't know if it is just the pic but her knees look a little knobby.

Do you own this doe or are you looking at buying her?


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Great pointers. I do own this doe. I'm deciding if I want to keep her or not. Here is her half sister. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Well the angle is a leetle off, but I can't see much of anything different from the first. They look very similar. I *think* the first one has stronger pasterns. And the second one might possibly have a tad more brisket, so I guess they even out to about the same. :shrug:Just a pointer- the chine is supposed to dip ever so slightly after the withers, that is the way they are made-doesn't necessarily mean it is weak.  I don't think either of them are weak in the chine at all.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

the only thing i can fault them on is that they arent in my barn!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would keep the black doe, she looks longer bodied and a little more level over her rump, she also looks more uphill than the brown doe. Could be the picture but the brown doe's neck looks like it ties in a little low, making her appear more downhill and not as smooth.

To me the black doe is a little more stylish, could just be the picture or it could just be that she was cooperating better when you were setting them up, some goats don't like to be set up and will look bad but see them on the move and they are really nice. Usually if I have two goats that are so similar and only want to keep one, I pick the one with the better temperament, the one that is easier to handle, more cooperative and more laid back.

Whichever one you keep I would be looking for a buck that will give their kids a little bit longer ears, both does have a little too much ear control.

What are their bloodlines?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The only thing I like better in the second one is the body capacity. She is shorter bodied and that may have something to do with it. She is also posty on her rear legs. Front legs look to curve in towards the back. And now that I am looking again, the black does front legs are set a little to forward. They should be directly under her shoulder blade. This is why she is lacking a little in the chest. The blonde doe's front legs are also a touch forward.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Correct me of I'm wrong, but I thought the blonde's back leg(s) looked posty only because of the angle and the way she's standing? So I did not think they would actually be posty if she was set up.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Correct me of I'm wrong, but I thought the blonde's back leg(s) looked posty only because of the angle and the way she's standing? So I did not think they would actually be posty if she was set up.


Nope, you are wrong and have lost your post reply privileges for the rest of the day.  hehe sorry couldnt resist!

It maybe the angle but its not that much off from a true side shot. I went back and looked again and noticed the black doe is also (not as much) at an off angle.


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks all. I appreciate all feedback. I agree on the tan doe.. She doesn't have the feet and legs like the black doe does, although I will say these aren't the best pictures (just ones I had). Their sire and dam are both Bridgewater Hill goats but the bloodlines relate back to lakeshore on the sires side and Kastdemur's on the dams side.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Nope, you are wrong and have lost your post reply privileges for the rest of the day.  hehe sorry couldnt resist!
> 
> It maybe the angle but its not that much off from a true side shot. I went back and looked again and noticed the black doe is also (not as much) at an off angle.


Well it looked that way to me, lol. Just wondering... But I do still think her leg is out at an angle a bit. Just MHO.  I could be wrong.


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Byccombe said:


> Correct me of I'm wrong, but I thought the blonde's back leg(s) looked posty only because of the angle and the way she's standing? So I did not think they would actually be posty if she was set up.


You're right  bad picture, and that's my fault. She's not as posty as she looks on the back legs. In my opinion they are quite similar, the tan for just has a less feminine look to her as she is more conditioned.


----------

